# Expat returning home - Shipping Vehicle from UK to South Africa



## poweralco (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone recently shipped their car from the UK to South Africa? I have a few questions.

As I understand you need to apply for an import certificate and Letter of Authority.

On the import certificate documentation they ask for a customs number. Where do I find one? I have been told to register as an importer with SARS but it seems you either have to be a company of a resident in South Africa. 

Any advice would help... thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

poweralco said:


> Has anyone recently shipped their car from the UK to South Africa? I have a few questions.
> 
> As I understand you need to apply for an import certificate and Letter of Authority.
> 
> ...


Yip, Letter of Authority needed

Did you buy the car in UK?

Almost not worth the paperwork...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Returning South African Residents are allowed to take their household and personal effects back to South Africa without payment of import duties or VAT. 
This is providing that they can substantiate that they were in the UK for more than 6 months for purposes other than touring or studying and can produce both an inventory of the goods and proof of change of residence.

Immigrants and Temporary Residence Permit Holders are also allowed to import their personal and household effects into South Africa without payment of import duties and VAT. This is providing the residence permit and a full inventory of goods is produced to Customs.

Tourists must pay full import duties and VAT on importation of furniture or household goods and also obtain an Import Permit from the International Trade and Administration Commission in Pretoria before shipping the goods.

MOTOR VEHICLES

Please note that motor cars are subject to significant rates of Import Duty and also Vat on importation into South Africa. Customs Duty of 36% may be payable on cars less than 20 years old. Ad valorem duty (which is based on the valuation of the car) may be anything up to 20%. Vat is 14%.

Please note that an Import Permit must always be obtained prior to the car being shipped from the UK and a letter of Authority must also be produced.

A rebate of duties may be applicable to immigrants and also to South African residents returning permanently to South Africa after obtaining permanent residence status in the UK. A full rebate may be possible for one motor vehicle per family providing that the vehicle was the private property of the importer and was owned and used by the importer in the UK for a period of not less than 12 months prior to departure to South Africa.

In short if you are a South African Resident you must comply with the following three elements. If not, you do not qualify for a rebate of duties.

You originally emigrated from South Africa
You obtained permanent resident’s status abroad
You again return to South Africa permanently


----------



## poweralco (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I comply with everything and should also be exempt from duties.

I have owned my car for more than 2 years
I got british citizenship whilst in the uk
I have quotes to prove value of vehicle
I have the certificate of conformaty to state the vehicle conforms to SA standards and regulations issued by Landrover SA.
I have registrations, insurance, and other proof of ownership.

All I need to do is apply for my import permit and Letter of Authority.

My questions is - on the ITAC import permit, Questions #1 they as for a customs code.
It seems that you have to register with SARS as an importer... where do I get the customs code???

I'm a South African / British Citizen. I left SA 11 years ago and returning to live their permanently. I gained Biritsh Citizenship whilst in the UK.

I will be staying with my mother upon my return - so I have an address on that side. I have a SA ID but have not been paying tax in SA for the last 11years as I've been in the UK

Thank you for your help...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

poweralco said:


> Yes, I comply with everything and should also be exempt from duties.
> 
> I have owned my car for more than 2 years
> I got british citizenship whilst in the uk
> ...



I also returned from UK after about 11 years and as we did not "officially emigrate", we could not bring a UK bought car back to SA without paying import duty.
Also have dual citizenship, etc.
We took two cars from SA to the UK, both BMW's, one we hardly used there and brought it back in 2010... we had proof that the car was exported from SA to UK , proof of purchase in SA, etc. Still had quite a battle with SARS ( they wanted us to pay R43k duty fees... It took us a many a day to submit all the wanted forms to the clearing agent and a whole day of running between SARS and clearing agent, before we could claim our SA bought and paid for car.

In all honesty, if you have to pay import duty, it is not worth it.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

*Please read this again:*

In short if you are a South African Resident you must comply with the following three elements. If not, you do not qualify for a rebate of duties.

You originally emigrated from South Africa
You obtained permanent resident’s status abroad
You again return to South Africa permanently


----------



## poweralco (Oct 9, 2012)

Johanna said:


> *Please read this again:*
> 
> In short if you are a South African Resident you must comply with the following three elements. If not, you do not qualify for a rebate of duties.
> 
> ...


I do........ I need help with a customs code - thats it...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

poweralco said:


> I do........ I need help with a customs code - thats it...


So you did emigrate officially and will be returning permanently?


Let me see what I can find for you.

Read the following bits about importing a car , hope it helps!

Which harbour will you be using?


South Africa - South African Import Regulations - Import Export Cars Vehicles Goods Items Merchandise


Our problem was that we did not emigrate officially, otherwise I would have bought myself a lovely little Peugeot there, but to pay almost 70% of the car's value in ad valorem and other taxes, just seemed a little daft to me.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Johanna said:


> So you did emigrate officially and will be returning permanently?
> 
> 
> Let me see what I can find for you.
> ...


Not trying to sound stupid or anything. But what does "emigrate officially" mean? Is there something you have to fill out out or do? I am just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Poopsie23 said:


> Not trying to sound stupid or anything. But what does "emigrate officially" mean? Is there something you have to fill out out or do? I am just curious.
> 
> Thanks


It means that a person leaves a country ( in this case SA and informs government that you are emigrating) We did not emigrate originally, we just went over to the UK , stayed for almost 11 years, became citizens and returned early 2010

Perhaps this form should be helpful:

http://www.ritztrade.com/south-afri...rvices/import-regulations/downloads/DA304.pdf


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Another form:

http://www.ritztrade.com/south-afri...ervices/import-regulations/downloads/H462.pdf


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

poweralco said:


> I do........ I need help with a customs code - thats it...


What do you mean by "customs code"... sorry if I sound a little thick here?

:ranger:


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.
Best wishes

Chris


----------



## Wisemoves (Nov 12, 2012)

*Shipping to SA*

If you are struggling to obtain any info on shipping to SA, please get in contact with me. i work for a shipping company in the UK which is SA owned. We specialize in vehicle and household shipping to SA. 

In Short, returning residents are allowed to take up to 3 vehicles back to SA. One is duty free and the other 2 tax & duty will be payable. As long as the importer have a UK & SA passport the vehicle will be duty free. Subject to terms. If the UK passport has been obtained in the UK whilst living here, you shouldn't have any problems. If the UK passport was in your name since birth, then you will have to proof that, when you left SA it was on a permanent basis. 

In can be tricky, but our company can assist all the way, please visit our website. you will find us google, search for


----------



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Wisemoves,

Can I ask you for a bit of advice - we've just imported a car to Johannesburg from the UK as returning residents, and need to get it registered for SA roads. Any idea if they need to see the physical engine number to get all the police identification stuff done? I'm planning on taking it to Langlaagte to get it done, but cannot find the ID plate for the engine (not chassis) anywhere and fear they'll turn me away without it.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Cueball said:


> Hi Wisemoves,
> 
> Can I ask you for a bit of advice - we've just imported a car to Johannesburg from the UK as returning residents, and need to get it registered for SA roads. Any idea if they need to see the physical engine number to get all the police identification stuff done? I'm planning on taking it to Langlaagte to get it done, but cannot find the ID plate for the engine (not chassis) anywhere and fear they'll turn me away without it.


How did the car get through customs?

They should have asked or looked for an engine number?


I would call a place that sells or makes the car you have and ask them where to look for the engin number.

Our car's engine number was right at the bottom of the engine.


----------

